# Maine Retriever FTC, Burnham...callbacks?



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone have Open callbacks to the land blind(s)? Thanks!

Q results, too?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Just heard that Martha Russell won the Q and Rick Walklate and "Neeko" took 2nd.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations. Any other news?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Lois Munroe got a jam with a little red Golden.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

AM callbacks to double land blind

2-4-9-12-14-16-21-22-23-26-28-29-30-32-35-36-37-42-46-47-48-49-51-52

Started running dogs at 5:20 ....


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Lois Munroe got a jam with a little red Golden.


Yay, Diane!!!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Eric LaMontagne won the derby - this win put him on the derby list. Way to go Eric!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Yay, Diane!!!


Thanks Paula! With all that is going on right now, this is pretty exciting for Steve and myself! Lois is doing an awesome job with my stubborn little Maggie.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Sugarwoods said:


> Eric LaMontagne won the derby - this win put him on the derby list. Way to go Eric!



That is great - congratulations Eric and Wing!!! All that hard work paid off. do you have any other placements?


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry no - I didn't have my catalog at the tailgate and I don't want to get them wrong!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

AM callbacks to water blind...12 dogs

4-9-12-14-22-26-28-30-35-37-42-49


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't let Loui talk to the other dogs he gets them crazy.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

AM callbacks to watermarks....6 dogs back

12-14-26-35-37-42


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Phyllis for Rivers Open win!!!!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

AM placements
1st #26 Twister Mitch Brown 
2nd #14 Punch. Don Driggers
3rd #42 Lucky Kate Simmonds
4th #35 Zip. Roy Morejon
RJ #37 Rider. Warren Price


Open Placements
1st #54 River. Mark Mosher
2nd #45 Pie John Russell
3rd #5 Fergie Rick Millheim
4th#10 Twister Mitch Brown
RJ #50 Punch Mark Mosher
There were other jams but I didn't get them


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

OK!!! Congratulations Phyllis and Mark on Rivers win.
Really Nice run with Punch Don


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Dick Jennings and Puma won the Qual! Ranger and Lois got second. Smoke and Carey got third and Nala and Erin got fourth.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Dick and Puma in the Qual! That's spectacular. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Dick and Puma!! Fantastic news!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Huge congrats to Dick and Puma!!!!! Awesome job you two! Congrats to Lois and Ranger, too!


----------



## dogdaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Lois Munroe got a jam with a little red Golden.


Hi Diane, That Little Red Golden ran the BEST I have EVER seen her run!!!! Congratulations to you guys, Maggie May and Lois Munroe!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Patty...I'm so glad you were there to see her run. I sure wish I could have been there, too. We are just thrilled with her performance at Maine....and very grateful to Lois!


----------



## Laura Weinmann (Oct 1, 2012)

Diane and Steve,
Congratulations on Maggie's JAM! Lots of good things to celebrate in the Brunelle household.
Laura


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & AFC Castlebay's Vam Pyre "Pie" for earning her AFC title at the Maine RC Fall trial on 09/21/12 with an OPEN 2nd. This is Bay Blue's first graduate to earn their AFC. And we wish this team many years of success with this great competitor "Pie" she will forever hold a special place at Bay Blue Kennels.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

QUOTE=Laura Weinmann;1018763]Diane and Steve,
Congratulations on Maggie's JAM! Lots of good things to celebrate in the Brunelle household.
Laura[/QUOTE]Thanks so much!!!! We are both really excited about Maggie's JAM and truly celebrating all that is good with our lives at this moment. Funny how all the priorities change in a moments notice.....thank goodness Lois picked up the ball with Maggie for me[


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & AFC Castlebay's Vam Pyre "Pie" for earning her AFC title at the Maine RC Fall trial on 09/21/12 with an OPEN 2nd. This is Bay Blue's first graduate to earn their AFC. And we wish this team many years of success with this great competitor "Pie" she will forever hold a special place at Bay Blue Kennels.


Congratulations to John, Martha, too ..and "Pie"! 

Both are great competitors and set a standard of sportsmanship and good will at Field Trials. It is a pleasure to watch both run their retrievers. 

Judy


----------

